

Corner Detection with OpenCV - Manuelito
http://glowingpython.blogspot.com/2011/10/corner-detection-with-opencv.html
The post explains of to perform a corner detection in Python using the OpenCV library.
======
Robin_Message
I can see that being really useful combined with depth data for creating 3D
models.

